# Roofline filler strips



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I have an annoying ticking sound coming from around the back seat belt inertia reel. After taking apart the interior and inspecting I could find nothing loose. I suspect the noise is from under the roofline filler strip as it passes over the back window glass. Has anyone removed these filler strips? If so, how do I do it without breaking them? Help is appreciated and Merry Christmas to all.


----------

